# Supreme rims



## 77cutdog (Oct 9, 2002)

I have been told that thay are very cheaply made rims and will crack very easily is this true and would you put them on a daily driver.


----------



## ace of spades (Nov 29, 2001)

You should be fine, especially if you can find some of the real ASTRO supreme wheels, as opposed to some copies. Either way, as long as you don't smoke a lot of curbs or go off roading, your wheels will have no reason to crack, even on a daily.


----------



## 77cutdog (Oct 9, 2002)

were could i find some astro supremes at and how much will thay run.


----------



## Razzbury (May 8, 2002)

My buddy has some 18X8 reversed supremes on his suburban and he hates his wheels. He gets severe vibration over 70mph and under hard braking. He took them to a local tire shop to get them balanced and they couldn't balance them because they said the wheels themselves were unbalanced. Also, I've tried to email Supreme Wire with a question a couple of times, but they never got back to me. Nice customer service! Anyway, when I get wires, I won't be getting Supremes!


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

the one and only supreme


----------



## Payasomm (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 29 2003, 11:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 those break easily?


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

hell no they are steel wheels, if you dont hit curbs and drive normally they alright


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

The problem with some of those supremes is if you get ones for multiple boltpaterns, they can become unbalanced, but that what I was told because they do not sit evenly
cheers


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I drive on my Supremes all the time and never had any problems.


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

are we talking supremes brand or the style ( classic 5 star )?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

damn this guy^^^^^ brought a dead topic from three years ago


----------



## lgp (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 25 2006, 02:12 PM~5494548
> *damn this guy^^^^^ brought a dead topic from three years ago
> *


haha


----------



## lonleyroller (Jan 5, 2003)

Summit Racing Link US Wheel MFG of Astro Supremes Link


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

those are the exact same rims.......well, not really but look at the picture and they are the same picture.........how u know wich is better..........


----------



## lonleyroller (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Jul 14 2006, 09:02 PM~5775035
> *those are the exact same rims.......well, not really but look at the picture and they are the same picture.........how u know wich is better..........
> *


What do you mean? What wheels are you comparing?


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A SET OF THESE IN 13"ALL I CAN FIND 14X7 I WANT 13X7 THANKS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

when i was looking for 13/7 supremes everyone told me to go to petepaulsen.com he sells them. luckily i found an og set of astros at a swapmeet that are brand new.


----------



## jtl51603 (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 25 2006, 02:12 PM~5494548
> *damn this guy^^^^^ brought a dead topic from three years ago
> *


yea i noticed that after i put it up :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i have some 13's for sale....


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

GOOD SHAPE, BAD SHAPE,NEW,OLD,HOW MUCH $ YOU ASKING WHERE YOU AT


----------



## 77cutdog (Oct 9, 2002)

man im the one thay post this topic up 3 years ago and just seen it thats crazy. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pics in the for sale forum...link in my sig...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Aug 16 2003, 03:18 AM~978227
> *I drive on my Supremes all the time and never had any problems.
> *



x2

x3

x4


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

i drove on supremes for 3 years with juice never had any prob. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salvarican (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Jul 21 2006, 08:31 PM~5820269
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET A SET OF THESE IN 13"ALL I CAN FIND 14X7 I WANT 13X7 THANKS
> *


shyt i want 20's and 18's


----------



## Salvarican (Aug 22, 2006)

are these alike the thrust torq 2 by american racing rims? they look similar.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i have a set of 13x7 deeps, actually measure drum to outer lip 8", will trade for a set of standard offsets. cant run them on my bomb, wont fit in the back tucked, or with skirts. theyre the OG real ones, 3 are fine, one is ratrod patina with a welded spoke ( some dumbfuck got a hold of it) needs centers, 2 are included and have chevy bowties, easy to get caps for them. one has a tube, might be the tire, it looks questionable. 2 worn 155/80s, 2 new looking ones. used them to practice shaving whitewalls. 

will trade for any size standard offset supremes, or $350 and shipping. pics to come..


----------



## Salvarican (Aug 22, 2006)

I would take them but 13 are a bit small for my taste. Im looking to put on some 18's front and 20's back on my 64


----------



## oldschoolantiqueau (Mar 5, 2008)

Ha all, wazzzzup: I am new on this forum. I have wanted a set of Astro Supremes for my 51 Chevy for a long time. Does anyone know were I can find a set of 4. 14" or 15" Chevy... Darrell


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2006, 11:22 PM~5820859
> *when i was looking for 13/7 supremes everyone told me to go to petepaulsen.com he sells them. luckily i found an og set of astros at a swapmeet that are brand new.
> *














:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

nice ad  right click save :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2008, 02:39 PM~10096712
> *nice ad  right click save :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :nono: That would be Copyright infringement! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 5 2008, 02:45 PM~10096771
> *:angry:  :nono:  That would be  Copyright infringement!    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *




so sue me :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2008, 02:47 PM~10096802
> *so sue me :biggrin:
> *


I will, not for money....for all the shit you have!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 5 2008, 02:49 PM~10096813
> *I will, not for money....for all the shit you have!!! :biggrin:
> *



what stuff? i dont have nothing :biggrin: its all the wifes :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 5 2008, 02:50 PM~10096823
> *what stuff? i dont have nothing :biggrin:  its all the wifes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 5 2008, 02:54 PM~10096869
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

